# Doggy Imprint



## Bumblebee317 (Aug 23, 2014)

So four days ago I forced to take on an older, abused, poorly socialized, toy poodle. She was born and raised in a puppy mill. She was used to breed since her first puppy period. She was never shown any affection, locked in a kennel in the garage of an animal hoarder/pathetic excuse for a humans home. 

My concern lies in this: 

Earlier today my daughter walked up next to me (I was sitting on the couch) to ask me a question and out of nowhere Dutchess (the toy poodle) lunged and nipped my daughters elbow. 

My daughter announced to Dutchess that she was there by saying "Hello Dutchess" in a very calm tone. 

How do I scold Dutchess for her behavior without making her think I'm going to hurt her?


----------



## Bumblebee317 (Aug 23, 2014)

I could seriously use an answer. She has bit my daughter three times and I refuse to allow my child to be terrorized by a pint sized pooch.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not the best at giving detailed training advice, but I will say do not scold the dog.. it will probably just make it worse. The dog is exactly as you said, poorly socialized, abused and probably pretty messed up from all of it. Obviously this needs to be addressed, assuming you are planning on keeping the dog, but it should definitely be done by positive methods. For now, keep the dog separate from your daughter. 

I would honestly ask for more advice in the training section, or the general discussion. The rescue section does not get much attention. I would also include what training you have been doing. Look up kikopup on youtube and start some basic clicker training.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I think with dogs like you describe any type of scolding will not be helpful. I've had a very sensitive dog in the past and any scolding or even if she *thought* I was upset with her would cause her to cower and urinate out of fear and/or appeasement. Fortunately I didn't ever have to deal with biting. But, even though it took me awhile to figure out, the best way to punish her was to remove her from the situation, in a crate or in a back room alone. Unfortunately I wasn't consistent and often resorted to scolding her, and that never helped the situation, rather it made it worse. 

With my dog I have now, I have been much more consistent with not scolding because of her past experiences. I didn't want a repeat of the previous dog. If she's disobedient I remove either her or myself from the situation and that's pretty much a punishment. I think because of my consistency in this area, it has helped her overcome some of her fears and is slowly becoming a more confident dog who doesn't jump at every random movement or noise.

With biting, that's a more serious problem. I would keep your daughter away from the poodle if at all possible. If she does bite again, remove the dog quietly, without speaking, and put her in a crate or a back room alone for awhile. It will give the dog time to calm down from the stress and give you time to assess the situation. After 10 or so minutes, let the dog back out without fanfare, just open the door and she will come out when she's ready. You also need to figure out why she's biting. Is it because she's "protecting" you, because she has difficulty hearing, is fearful of someone standing over her, an undiagnosed medical problem, etc... you need to find the cause before you can really address helping her overcome her problem.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like Duchess is biting out of fear. She has probably never known any kindness before coming to you. Here is what looks like a pretty good website about dealing with fearful dogs. I haven't explored all of it but the author seems to be a positive only trainer. http://fearfuldogs.com/ She also has a Facebook page.

Please don't scold Duchess for being afraid. It will only make matters worse. You want her to think your daughter is the second best thing to happen to her...you being the first.  It may seem irrational to you but to Duchess your daughter is someone to be afraid of.

There is a way to desensitize her to your daughter beginning with you giving her treats when you daughter is in the area but not too close to her. Gradually decreasing the distance and ending up with your daughter tossing her treats and eventually giving them to her directly. It might take a while. Look up counter conditioning. Only use methods that use positive methods. "Kikopup" (Emily Larlham) on Youtube is a great example of how to train.

I am curious as to why you said you were "forced" to take the dog?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree that her nipping habits sound fearful. I wouldn't scold for it - I would begin working on desensitization. Have everybody in your household carry a little 'fanny pack' filled with treats. If Dutchess comes near - have them drop a treat on the ground for her, so she associates people with good things. 
When you have guests over, do the same thing, drop a treat on the ground near the guest OR have the guest drop a treat. Keep up with it for a while and you should see an improvement. 

I, too, am curious why you feel you were forced to take the dog in... maybe she can feel your dislike for her and it heightens her reactivity. She sounds like a dog that, with patience, kindness and time, could be taught that people aren't scary and affection is nice.

EDIT: Also - if she still reacts negatively to people approaching others while she is on the couch, put her on the ground after she reacts - she will learn to associate her reactivity with being removed from the couch and that if she wants to stay on the couch she needs to be calm. - REWARD calmness on the couch heavily when people approach her.


----------



## Bumblebee317 (Aug 23, 2014)

All these are great yips and I'm going to use all of them. 

As for being forced into taking her. My aunt got her from the breeder to breed with her own poodles and when my aunt took her to the vet the vet told her she was too old to breed. So she had to find her a new home...so she gave her to my great aunt. My great aunt is in her 60s....she was okay with her for a week and decided that Dutchess was too much for her to handle so my great aunt was going to take Dutchess to the humane society and literally just dump her off and leave her. 

My other aunt calls and tells me to go to my aunt's house so I do. I walked in and was told "You're getting a dog." Didn't ask if I wanted to take her it was a "you're getting her and that's it. No arguments." 

They know that I won't let an animal go to a shelter when I can take perfectly good care of it. Which is why they chose to give her to me fforceflly, cause thinking about the logic, she was born and raised in a cage where she was mistreated, psychologically abused, to send her and dump her off at the humane society would just be a cruel injustice to her. She deserves better than that and my aunt's all know this about me, so they decided that by giving her to me she'll get the life she is so deserving of....I love the little pooch. She's a sweet dog, all she needs is a little guidance, I've just never had to recondition a dog and was kind of freaking out. 

This is Dutchess


----------

